# I think I'm officially the last LA musician looking to start scoring to picture



## andrelafosse (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi folks,

Guitarist/synthesist/live loopist/tortured artist here. I've been making music for nearly 3 decades, going back to a cassette four-track + Casio rig in the late '80s. I attended CalArts in the mid-'90s for a degree in multi-focus guitar, and I've worked as a music teacher (and occasional transcriber) here in LA for the last 12 years or so.

Needless to say, being an LA musician looking to start scoring film/video/games feels a bit cliched, to say the least. As someone who's been writing/producing/engineering/releasing music strictly on my own steam for many years, it seems like a potentially good fit for my specific talent set. And I've enjoyed the overall process of scoring to picture a lot, so far.

In any event, I have a great deal to learn, and I'm grateful for the chance to do so here. I've posted some of my current work in the Member's Compositions forum, and welcome any feedback, good or bad.

Thanks very much, all!

Andre LaFosse
http://www.altruistmusic.com
http://andrelafosse.bandcamp.com
http://www.youtube.com/andrelafosse


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome from a guy that's an hour less new than you!


----------



## J-M (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome from a guy who's been harassing people on this forum for almost a year now!


----------



## Flaneurette (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome Andre.


----------

